# Nikon L150?



## SlayingEnnui (Jun 18, 2011)

I was at a store the other day and found this Nikon L120. My unexperienced self found it to be a good camera at an affordable price. Before deciding to buy it, I was wondering whether anyone here could provide some pros/cons about the camera. Anyone wish to provide me with any?


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm guessing that you mean the L120. It's the upgraded model of the camera that I used to have, the L110. I got the L110 last June. Last week, I got my first DSLR. So, you can see, as great as the camera is, if you're looking to really get into photography, you'll probably quickly outgrow it. You could save the $300ish that you'd spend on that camera and save up a little more to get a DSLR. I got my Nikon D3000 for only $460, including a lens.


----------



## SlayingEnnui (Jun 18, 2011)

Ah yes, my mistake, L120. Don't know where the 5 came from. 
Thank you for the feedback. However, I don't have the money to purchase SLR cameras and am just looking for the point and shoot type at the moment.


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Jun 18, 2011)

If you just want a point and shoot, it's a great camera. =) But just keep in mind that you can get the DSLR by just saving up another $200 or so.


----------

